# How do you cook your pigeon eggs?



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

My pigeons keep laying eggs, I have about 10 of them now and want to eat them. What is a good recipe?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wrong forum for that question.
Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope you aren't just letting your pigeons lay over and over but rather replacing the eggs with wooden ones before they start to develop.
Pigeons need the down time of going through the incubation process to rest and restore the calcium in their system.
and...yes...this is the wrong forum for your question.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

'Gloops'...just bury the Eggs in wet soil for a few months, crack open and shoot 'em right down the hatch.

After the Oriental fashion...


I have a Bantam Hen ( a Gallus Gallus, or, 'Chicken', ) and she lays all the time, but I can not bring myself to consider eating any of her Eggs, even though I eat Omletes and Over-easy Eggs and so on with Store-bought Eggs or in Restaurants.


I dunno, it's different when an Egg is from someone you know!


Seems about as appetizing as say, drinking Dog's Milk if one has a lactating Dog.


"Here Girl!"


Oh yeeeeesh...no thank you.


So, anyway, I can not do it.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Charis said:


> I hope you aren't just letting your pigeons lay over and over but rather replacing the eggs with wooden ones before they start to develop.
> Pigeons need the down time of going through the incubation process to rest and restore the calcium in their system.
> and...yes...this is the wrong forum for your question.


Oh, should I give my pigeons calcium supplements? I want Stacy and Stella to be healthy first and foremost, but it's a bonus if they are also productive. Pigeon eggs are so expensive at the supermarket. Also, I'm thinking I can cook the eggs and feed a couple of them back to my pigeons.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

The supermarket sells pigeon eggs?

Surely this thread is a semi-joke. If you think that eating ten pigeon eggs is going to save you money, then you are truly in dire straights financially and would save even more if you got rid of your pigeons. Because they will consume much more than you could recoup in eating their eggs. It would take ten to make a decent egg sandwich.

You're just trying to stir the pot and get a rise out of use. Right?

Just buy chicken eggs and save all that extra money that the stores charge for pigeon eggs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> 'Gloops'...just bury the Eggs in wet soil for a few months, crack open and shoot 'em right down the hatch.
> 
> After the Oriental fashion...
> 
> ...




I agree with you on this one, Phil.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

When I ws a kid, my stepfather was Chinese. He had dozens of large glass jars in the basement that were filled with chicken eggs, soaking in vinegar.

He told me that the plan was to leave the eggs in the vinegar for 17 years and then the entire egg would turn black and the shell would be like a soft rubber.

He said it was a big and expensive delicacy in China, for eating on special occasions.

I never forgot the thought that someday I might have to eat one of those black eggs.

YUCK!

I left home and joined the Marines before the 17 years was up.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dove eggs are a delicacy in Asia, they even have special recipies just for them. Although I don't see any productive way of getting dove eggs without hurting the hen's calcium supply and mental health 
Chicken, duck, goose, guinea, quail - eggs are eggs at my house. Because pigeons aren't designed for laying eggs all the time like the others, I've never thought much of eating the unwanted ones. They're so tiny, they don't seem worth it. I know quail eggs are even smaller, but they are more rich being from gamebirds. But if you have your birds incubating fake ones, and would rather not waste the real ones, eating them is fine. It'd take a lot to amount to anything. If it were me, I guess they'd get mixed in with the chicken eggs and scrambled up.

My dad has eaten pigeon eggs before, and he didn't have anything special to say about how they tasted. I don't think he thought it was worth the effort either  Our unwanted eggs go straight to the garden as organic fertilizer


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, we already have chicken eggs. Our chickens have been laying us eggs since I was little. My family is Chinese so we also make those black eggs, we use duck eggs too. It only takes us like 5 months. I think 17 years is too long.

Wow, you use such precious pigeon eggs as fertilizer? Pigeon eggs and chicken eggs are quite different. Pigeon eggs are softer and almost translucent-colored if they are hard-boiled. They are very tender and tasty. I wish I had a recipe.

I decided to leave today's egg but another pigeon just cracked it =(


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They say it takes all kinds to make the world go round so I'll keep my opinion to my self on this one.
Dave


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Dove eggs are a delicacy in Asia, they even have special recipies just for them


Well, next time you mention "Asia", remember that India is also part of Asia  and this country is quite different from other Asian countries and also with 20 -30 % still vegetarians


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

cotdt said:


> Oh, should I give my pigeons calcium supplements? I want Stacy and Stella to be healthy first and foremost, but it's a bonus if they are also productive. Pigeon eggs are so expensive at the supermarket. Also, I'm thinking I can cook the eggs and feed a couple of them back to my pigeons.


You can buy pigeon eggs at the supermarket? This is something I've never seen.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why is this the wrong forum to ask such a question alot of people eat eggs of all kinds.

you could make scotch eggs.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/scotch-eggs/detail.aspx


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hey an egg is an egg is an egg, personally i get grossed out by regular old chicken eggs sometimes, but i would have no problem feeding them to the wild birds i rehab.
i know a lady who ate her parrots eggs, lol


----------



## danzighighflyer (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm surprised at the reaction of so many to the idea of eating pigeon eggs. If you do some research you will find that around the world many different types of eggs are eaten, from those of wild seagulls, to those of doves.

I've tried pigeon eggs before (they don't seem that small to me because I also raise bantam hens for their eggs) since two females were shacking up together and filled their nest with four infertile eggs. Yes, I did notice that the "white" stays translucent after boiling, but otherwise I did not notice anything too different. 

But I've often wondered if the chicken had not become so popular around the world, whether today we would have pigeons bred for egg-laying. It's not that far fetched, since they lay year-round, and are were clearly the most important domesticated avian species for thousands of years. 

Cheers...


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> why is this the wrong forum to ask such a question alot of people eat eggs of all kinds.
> 
> you could make scotch eggs.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/scotch-eggs/detail.aspx


I tend to agree, my wife is from China and I have been keeping my one good eye on her


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

In some parts of the world they eat roaches also so you can do what ever you want. yuk
Dave


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

In the middle ages, in Europe, one reason people kept pigeons was because they could allow pigeons to forage on their own and by providing a home for the pigeons have easy access to the pigeon eggs for food.
I have given hard boiled pigeon eggs to my dogs, but I have never eaten any myself. I would eat them, but I have easy access to much larger chicken eggs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wingsonfire said:


> I tend to agree, *my wife is from China and I have been keeping my one good eye on her *




LOL...LOL...LOL...LOL...LOL...


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> why is this the wrong forum to ask such a question alot of people eat eggs of all kinds.
> 
> you could make scotch eggs.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/scotch-eggs/detail.aspx


I not sure this response was aimed at me. Point I was making is that I've never seen pigeon eggs for sale in a supermarket or for that matter I've never seen them for sale anywhere.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

grifter said:


> I not sure this response was aimed at me. Point I was making is that I've never seen pigeon eggs for sale in a supermarket or for that matter I've never seen them for sale anywhere.


no it was not.

I have not seen them sold either. just have heard of pigeon, quail, duck and other fowl eggs being consumed. I suppose in some markets they are sold.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Well, next time you mention "Asia", remember that India is also part of Asia  and this country is quite different from other Asian countries and also with 20 -30 % still vegetarians


So are you implying that India is superior to other asian countries.....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> So are you implying that India is superior to other asian countries.....


And that would be the wrongest way to interpret


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

Are you serious about eating your pigeons eggs wow now i've heard everything dude 
32 lg chicken eggs are 2.39 at walmart we arent in cuba anymore nobody get offended please i'm cuban.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sgtpouter said:


> Are you serious about eating your pigeons eggs wow now i've heard everything dude
> 32 lg chicken eggs are 2.39 at walmart we arent in cuba anymore nobody get offended please i'm cuban.


I like big eggs too.. around here people still eat quail eggs..just like they did in the 17th century.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> So are you implying that India is superior to other asian countries.....:*rolleyes*:


There is nothing wrong with being proud of your country and to think maybe a little superior to the rest. Americans do it all the time. Besides sreeshs sets a fine example for India, I hope I do the same for my country. Now don't you roll them eyes at me young man.

Wrong forum to start a political debate, Sorry.

As for the eggs, due to calcum being lost with each egg laying and hens get about 18 days break when hatching eggs plus 25 days to raise young before laying the next round. This time for her body to recoop is lost when the eggs are removed. This forces the hen's body to produce eggs sooner. This is why fake eggs are used when we do not want any more young. Easier for us to just remove eggs but harder on the hen's. If you start eating the eggs be ready to up the calcum, for hens to get egg bound and die, and for hens to quit producing eggs sooner in their lives.

That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it,
Tony


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I replace the pigeon eggs with plastic ones and give the original eggs - raw - to the crows and magpies!  I used to boil the eggs and found one of my pigeons eating one of them, but I wasn't sure whether they were healthy for a pigeon at that stage.

However, if people want to cook and eat a pigeon egg rather than recycle it via other birds and crows, that is fine with me. Waste not, want not!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

India may be considered Geographically Asiatic, but it is not Oriental.

Casual connotations which confuse the Asiatic and Oriental, may undelie a naive confusion between Geography and Cuture/Peoples.

Asiatic regions include various ********* and Oriental peoples, while including many other very different independent cultures and peoples, some of whom, many of whom, pre-date the arrival of the Oriental or yellow skin peoples to their present day occupations of the Asiatic Regions.

Thousands of years ago, Japan was Ainu and Jamon, or, Jamon, and later Ainu, who were Caucasoid peoples, and only much later occupied by the Oriental people we now associate with Japan, who are the recent late comers. No idea who was there before the Jamon.


Present day India represents very ancient and continuous habitations of distinctly non-Oriental peoples who have been there no one knows how long, but very long indeed.


All of whom to one degree or another, once electing Agrarian habits in managing a continuous habitation of a place, kept Pigeons and or Doves, I am sure.

Chickens, while being ancient ( at least 10,000 years that we know of, and were thus already ancient at the time of the old Aegyptians and ancient Greeks) as a domestic amenity, probably were discovered and brought and shared by Sea Fareing peoples on their various Voyages of Trade and exploration, and doubtless are the relatively recent successors then to Pigeons and Doves as roughly domestic sources of Eggs ( and Meat ) for nutrition. Chickens originated in the Jungles of Vietnam/Burma if memory serve, and are in essence, Jungle Birds, and Tree roosters by Night...even as 'Persephone' is, or would be, if I had any Trees here for her to Night Roost in.

And people everywhere who kept or offered habitation to Pigeons and Doves, I am sure, included the Bird's Eggs in their cuisine.

People have always been practical.

Even if I might not be, at least in this instance...Lol...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> And that would be the wrongest way to interpret


I'm glad....but it sure sounded like a slam....we'll just let it go.....


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

In my part of the country, if it sits still long, we eventually eat it. Growing up poor, we ate possum, wood hen, nutria....whatever we had. I usually use my pigeon eggs for fertilizer in the mater garden, but I wouldn't be opposed to eat them. I've just never asked myself, "How many pigeon eggs does it take to make an omelet??" Just too small to wanna fool with, personally. 

I guess I grew up to aquire odd tastes, though. In Thailand, I drank snake blood. But you couldn't pay me $100 to eat hominy.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

I myself like Hominy, Grits also...Okra and Stewed Tomatoes, or Okra generally, raw or cooked...Collard Greens, raw or cooked...used to eat Crawdads...Catfish, Carp...Bar-B-Qs of various kinds...Tomatios...Chili ( meaning in this context, simmered meat and Peppers, with or without Beans...or, if one was really poor, simmered Beans and Peppers...yum! )


I was born in Texas, and at that time, most people still routinely enjoyed many old time cuisines of the region. They probably still do.

I do not remember anyone having Pigeons though when I was a kid.

Too bad, I could have gotten into it a lot sooner!


Historically, generally, if one wants to live to 100 or better, and have good health the whole time, eating poor people food is the way to go.

Any region, the traditional cuisines of the least affluent, always tended to be the healthiest and best nutrition.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Lol...
> 
> I myself like Hominy, Grits also...Okra and Stewed Tomatoes, or Okra generally, raw or cooked...Collard Greens, raw or cooked...used to eat Crawdads...Catfish, Carp...Bar-B-Qs of various kinds...Tomatios...Chili ( meaning in this context, simmered meat and Peppers, with or without Beans...or, if one was really poor, simmered Beans and Peppers...yum! )



Now you're talkin a typical sunday dinner round these parts! Especially the crawdads and beans! Add in some gritty cornbread or choctaw frybread and some chocolate gravy for dessert... We didn't eat much carp, though...but we'd catch them and use that oily meat they have to bait our trotlines with.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...I went to the Store earlier, and, lo and behold, they had some nice Okra in stock, rare in these parts ( Nevada )...so, guess who is having Okra for supper?

Yes..me! ( and also Persephone, the Bantam 'Gallus Gallus' Hen, I will try her out on some too...)

Darn it, with I had come Bacon to mince up to fry first and stew with the Okra...

Oh well, it'll be yummy just steamed, on some Rice with some Peppers and Beans.

Oh yeah, Cornbread...Cornpone too...Baking Powder Biskits...those things sure make the house smell good..!

Salt Ham and Red Eye Gravy...

Wow this sure made me hungry...funny how things work...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Possum Fat said:


> But you couldn't pay me $100 to eat hominy.


Yummm! Hominy! I love it! Ya just gotta fix it right!

Terry


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

How can I eat my menudo without hominy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You were born in TEXAS too, Phil???

I KNEW I liked you for some reason!! I was born in San Antonio.

I eat just about anything and everything. Was very fortunate to be exposed to all sorts of different foods. Dad was Air Force and we moved a lot. Got to taste some wonderful things from North/South/East/West of U.S. and Central America.

Used to catch Carp and make Carp patties. Love Collards and Red Beans, Pinto and Black Beans among other things...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

How sweet!


Ft. Worth ( 'Cow Town' ) for me...


Mustang Grapes, Wild Pecans, Mustard Greens...Huckleberries...Crab Apples...other things I never knew what they were...when I was little I used to head out and 'graze' on all sorts of Wild Foods...parents got mad, so I stopped telling them. Lol...

I'd be doing it still if there was much of anything around here to find food wise.

Never got sick once off anything I found growing Wild...and, "yes", I'd find things growing that looked good, but something sort of said "Nope"...so I'd pass...and, later, find out passing was a good idea.


Found some Wild Berries up in the Mountains here, tiny things, dunno what they were, but wow, delicious...Pine Nuts up there also, in the fallen Pine Cones.


Well, I had my nice Okra Supper, and, time to cut some up for 'Persephone' and see how she likes it.

She loves to eat...of course!


----------

